# Go away Argos



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been shopping at my local Argos for years and I've always taken my dogs in the shop with me without any problems. The staff and a lot of the customers like to make a fuss of them. I've been in today to collect my Granddaughter's birthday gifts and there's a new bloke working there. He's younger than my daughter and he said I wasn't allowed to take them in the store because they posed a hygiene risk. 

When I asked him what the hygiene risk was he couldn't answer my question and just kept repeating that they were a hygiene risk and there is a sign on the door that says no dogs. I pointed out that there had been a sign on the door for the last 20 years but no one had ever enforced it before and most of the staff are on good terms with my dogs and know their names. I understand that not everyone likes dogs but if they are well behaved and on a lead I can't see what the problem is in a shop like Argos. Food shops I understand they're not allowed in (even though I don't agree with it) and leave them outside. 

I changed my Bank from the TSB to Halifax because TSB wouldn't let me take my dogs in and now it looks like I'm going to have to give Argos a miss too 

Would you change where you shop to somewhere that welcomes your dogs?


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*I don't know any shops around here that will let my dogs in.. I take them into the Bank and the Post Office. Despite the fact they both have "No Dog" signs they have never once said anything, only other customers have... If your only going in to collect something I can't see why it's an issue.. I get it that some dogs get anxious in shops and have wee accident.. Sadly Suki did this once in PAH and I cleaned it up myself as you would.. Maybe he's new and is just trying to follow the rule book..*


----------



## Americancockerxtoypoodle (Nov 17, 2010)

Im sure because youve been taking ur dogs in there for many years that now you cant it is very frustrating for you. I have never known any shops to let dogs in other than pets at home and other pet shops alike, and perhaps even local farm shops. I personally feel dogs should not b allowed, if everybody took there dogs into shops can you imagine the state shops would get in! Also if people and children are afraid of dogs, shoppers have the right to shop freely without the worry!

Sorry but just my opinion!


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*I kinda agree with the above. I know a lady takes her little toy dog breed into the local newsagents and she lets him go into everything.. It's not right having dogs near food etc. 
I love dogs, I work in a pet shop/groomers and all dogs are welcome, and well in these sorts of places your gonna meet like minded people.. Maybe introducing dogs to other shops might be a bit manic. Can you imagine two dogs fighting in a clothes shop, oh the mess  lol*


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

My dog is with me in every shop, as I shop online  Seriously though, I've not known shops to let dogs in so I couldn't compare really. I wouldn't expect to be let in to big stores like Argos etc. we have one who'd probably be interested in something he shouldn't have and another who'd definitely cock his leg up!


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

I stopped using my main Post Office after the way they dealt with my dog who was queuing with me, lying quietly at my feet and shuffling along as we moved - there were only 3 other people in there, who all remarked on how well behaved he was. 

He caused more of a fuss when I had to leash him to the front entrance....

I despair of different ways to socialise dogs to new environments - I even witnessed a training guide dog turned away from Pizza Hut - the boy said customers might complain, again we were only the other of two tables in there - he could have just asked if we minded or not.

I continue to use my building society to socialise them with queueing quietly, even the girl who is dog phobic behind the counter is as good as gold about it.:001_smile:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I can see where people are coming from, but my dogs have never peed in Argos, scared or upset any customers, touched a display or done anything else unsavoury. They just sit next to me and let people stroke them or wait patiently while I pay & collect my goods.

I think there's a really poor attitude to dogs in this country with regard to them being allowed into establishments. In the states you can take them in most shops and restaurants and you don't read about dog fights in shops. 

I once went to a castle and I couldn't take the dog in, I wouldn't have minded if it was like Chatsworth House or something but it was a ruin! All the English Heritage sites allow dogs on leads so they can't do much harm or they wouldn't allow it.

I love kids and dogs. However, I see kids doing a lot more damage in shops, pubs, restaurants, historic sites, parks and gardens than my dogs ever do. I just think everyone should be judged on their own merit and if the dogs are causing a problem then they should be asked to leave and if they are not then they should be allowed to stay.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I dunno if id stop using them just cos of some jobsworth but it is frustrating.
Its hard really cos on the one hand I do think dogs should be welcome more places but on the other I know how hard it is for non dog owners lovers to understand. Plus there is the peeing thing, I know some dogs will not ever do it but once ones done it most the other boys will to and thats just not nice for the gen public.

Re the non dog owners thing, it always makes me laugh the amount of people who cant believe i stay in hotels with my dog, Ive noticed some of the big chains more or less keep it a secret that they take dogs and its cos of the attitudes of some like ewww there might have been a dog in this room!! :


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very few places around here let me take Buster in our newsagent does but she normally has either her afghan or yorkie there so doesn't see the problem, the hairdressers again they have a maltese as official greeter, the movie rental place, the bank, post office who dish out biscuits to the dogs and pet shops. As long as food isn't served there and the dog is well behaved I don't see the problem.

I didn't think you were allowed to ban guide dogs/guide dogs in training anywhere that humans were allowed


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

to be fair, i dont know of many shops that do let dogs in, so the fact that you have been able to for so many years, you are very lucky i guess. this new guy was just doing what he thought he was supposed to since there was a no dogs sign up. 

as much as i love dogs, i dont think most shops are a suitable place for them. we have a pet shop, and obviously we allow dogs in. but we have "weeing" incidents frequently, and i dont think most shops would take as kindly to that as we do hehe.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I can see where people are coming from, but my dogs have never peed in Argos, scared or upset any customers, touched a display or done anything else unsavoury. They just sit next to me and let people stroke them or wait patiently while I pay & collect my goods.
> 
> I think there's a really poor attitude to dogs in this country with regard to them being allowed into establishments. In the states you can take them in most shops and restaurants and you don't read about dog fights in shops.
> 
> ...


*Acutally a really good point.. I'm not a massive kid fan, they irritate me (I'm only 21 lol) And around here kids are far more of a pest than dogs..*


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

metaldog said:


> I love kids and dogs. However, I see kids doing a lot more damage in shops, pubs, restaurants, historic sites, parks and gardens than my dogs ever do. I just think everyone should be judged on their own merit and if the dogs are causing a problem then they should be asked to leave and if they are not then they should be allowed to stay.


haha this is so true! its the kids coming into our shop that are most annoying, as they just stand squeaking the toys for ages, and throw balls about and stick their hands in the bird seed spraying it everywhere. and the parents usually say nothing!

when people ask if the dog can come in, we usually say "yes, its the kids that arent allowed "


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Have Argos started selling food then? I don't know that they can enforce this if they are not selling food, to be honest. I have seen loads of people take dogs into banks. I asked in the stationery shop if I could take the dog in (it was my daughter's ckc) and they were fine, all tried to make a fuss of him, which is never a good idea with Max. I don't know if they would be so keen to have my two in there, mind you. 

My daughter's ex-boyfriend once went and did my week's shopping for me in Tesco with his iguana on his shoulder. Because the thing was so still, everybody thought it was rubber until it moved its eyes, by which time he had been in there for about an hour. The manager told him he couldn't take Iggie into the supermarket, and the boyfriend pointed out that it said No Dogs on the door, didn't say anything about iguanas!

Perhaps you could get them assistance dogs jackets, then they would have to let them in


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Perhaps you could get them assistance dogs jackets, then they would have to let them in


I know you are joking, but I have seriously considered this :lol:


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Ducky, I know exactly what you mean.. I hate it when kids come in the shop, not only do they squeak ever toy, upset the dogs being groomed, they move things about!! lol I'm gonna make a sign that says no kids allowed lol. *


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

As much as I love dogs, and would let them in every shop, resturant, pub, bank, post office etc if I ran the country, I have to say I wouldn't dream of taking my dogs (even just one of them) into a big shop like Argos. The main reason dogs aren't allowed in shops etc is for insurance reasons, so it's very unfair on the shop to have people bring their dogs in. I know you say your dogs are well behaved and on leads, but imagine if one of them had an accident or lifted a leg against a pile of stock? 

We must also respect that not everyone likes dogs, and some people have extreme phobias of them- and whilst it's a dog owners right to take their pets along streets/parks etc, I think dog phobic people have the right to go about their shopping freely. Majorly dog phobic people wouldn't use a shop if there was a dog inside, which in turn looses business for the shop, so not fair really. 

Just my opinion, of course. 

I do take mine in Pets At Home and my local pub (only the same 10/15 regulars that ever go in, and they all bring their dogs) but I'd never attempt to take them anywhere else, shop wise. To be honest, I dislike seeing dogs being taken around town shopping, can't be much fun for them.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

MissBexi said:


> *Ducky, I know exactly what you mean.. I hate it when kids come in the shop, not only do they squeak ever toy, upset the dogs being groomed, they move things about!! lol I'm gonna make a sign that says no kids allowed lol. *


haha we have threatened to do that as well. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I can see where people are coming from, but my dogs have never peed in Argos, scared or upset any customers, touched a display or done anything else unsavoury. They just sit next to me and let people stroke them or wait patiently while I pay & collect my goods.
> 
> I think there's a really poor attitude to dogs in this country with regard to them being allowed into establishments. In the states you can take them in most shops and restaurants and you don't read about dog fights in shops.
> 
> ...


There's definitely a poor attitude towards dogs but I think they enforce a no-dogs policy to avoid the hassle. I don't see much of a problem with it, I wouldn't expect to be let in to a shop with a dog so they don't come shopping with me/someone will wait outside with them. I don't appreciate the double standards of letting certain kinds of dogs in stores, I've seen this happen a lot : Just to add, the cocking of legs was said in jest


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We've taken Holly into the hairdressers as they love to see her and the local post office. Other than [email protected] and the pub, we wouldn't take her into shops.

We took her into Sainsbury's when she was a little puppy until she was 20 weeks old, then we started leaving her in the car. The staff loved her in there, she was nowhere near the food apart from our own, as I was carrying her.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

SixStar said:


> As much as I love dogs, and would let them in every shop, resturant, pub, bank, post office etc if I ran the country, I have to say I wouldn't dream of taking my dogs (even just one of them) into a big shop like Argos. The main reason dogs aren't allowed in shops etc is for insurance reasons, so it's very unfair on the shop to have people bring their dogs in. I know you say your dogs are well behaved and on leads, *but imagine if one of them had an accident or lifted a leg against a pile of stock? *
> 
> We must also respect that not everyone likes dogs, and some people have extreme phobias of them- and whilst it's a dog owners right to take their pets along streets/parks etc, I think dog phobic people have the right to go about their shopping freely. Majorly dog phobic people wouldn't use a shop if there was a dog inside, *which in turn looses business for the shop, so not fair really*.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion but my dog would *never * cock his leg indoors.

They are going to lose my business because I'm not going to shop at Argos if I can't take my dogs in. If more dog owners took a stand then maybe we could change the unwelcoming attitude of the British shop owners.

I don't think there are that many dog phobic people out there. I think a lot of people don't like dogs, which is different to having a phobia.

Not so long ago, African and European people were not allowed to mix...Women weren't allowed to own property or vote. In 50 years it may be normal for dogs to be welcome everywhere, I do hope so


----------



## Americancockerxtoypoodle (Nov 17, 2010)

I think expecting shops to cater for allowing dogs in is just unnecessary i.e providing dog waste bins etc! I agree kiddies make more mess than any dog, and actually the dogs wuld clear up the dropped crisps and sandwiches etc! Lol! The point is we cant leave children at home alone while we shop but we can leave our dogs! If the no dogs ban was lifted it wuld be absolute mayhem! Parks are bad enough covered in poo that walkers cant be bothered to pick up so how gross would that be in a shop!!

Men are bored enough being dragged to the shops so imagine how the dogs feel!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I respect your opinion but my dog would *never * cock his leg indoors.
> 
> They are going to lose my business because I'm not going to shop at Argos if I can't take my dogs in. If more dog owners took a stand then maybe we could change the unwelcoming attitude of the British shop owners.
> 
> ...


You are very optimistic, I must say, but I think it is far more likely to be the other way around. Fifty years ago, nobody thought anything of taking a dog into a shop, any shop whether they sold food or not, so it can only go downhill from there.

Nobody thought about animals spreading germs or any other silly ideas, and nobody expected a dog to bite them. Why? Because we didn't have media vultures picking up on every little dog bite story and blowing it out of all proportion on the front page. They were not interested in the odd dog bite; so what? Dogs bite, that's what they do. Now they have got everybody terrified. Back then they were too busy picking over juicy divorce cases, which all had to have a trial in the High Court.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Americancockerxtoypoodle said:


> I think expecting shops to cater for allowing dogs in is just unnecessary i.e providing dog waste bins etc! I agree kiddies make more mess than any dog, and actually the dogs wuld clear up the dropped crisps and sandwiches etc! Lol! The point is we cant leave children at home alone while we shop but we can leave our dogs! If the no dogs ban was lifted it wuld be absolute mayhem! Parks are bad enough covered in poo that walkers cant be bothered to pick up so how gross would that be in a shop!!
> 
> Men are bored enough being dragged to the shops so imagine how the dogs feel!!


I see no reason why shops should have to provide dog waste bins. Most dogs do not go toilet indoors, no matter where they are. You could carry a little puppy into a shop and everyone would coo over it, but he is far more likely to have an accident.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Americancockerxtoypoodle said:


> *I think expecting shops to cater for allowing dogs in is just unnecessary i.e providing dog waste bins etc!* I agree kiddies make more mess than any dog, and actually the dogs wuld clear up the dropped crisps and sandwiches etc! Lol! The point is we cant leave children at home alone while we shop but we can leave our dogs! If the no dogs ban was lifted it wuld be absolute mayhem! *Parks are bad enough covered in poo that walkers cant be bothered to pick up so how gross would that be in a shop!!*
> 
> *Men are bored enough being dragged to the shops so imagine how the dogs feel!*!


Who asked for shops to provide waste bins?

Who said we should let dogs in shops to poop everywhere?

Dogs are just happy to be with their owner so they like shopping, unlike men who would rather be down the pub/watching football. :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well tbh, if there's a sign saying no dogs allowed then I think that should be respected. yes it would be lovely for dogs to be allowed everywhere but it would also be nice to go shopping without standing in poo and buying clothes covered in hair and drool 

Dogs definitely have their place in society but I don't believe the town centre is or should be part of that place


----------



## Americancockerxtoypoodle (Nov 17, 2010)

What I mean is if everybody is allowed to take their dogs into shops they wuld have to provide dog poo bins wether they have pooed inside or outside the shops! I wuld rather not do my shopping with people walking around with their little black sacks of stinky poos!! Its bad enough in an open field!!! 

It just would not work allowing dogs into shops, and I cant understand why you would want to go shopping with your dogs??? If u worry about leaving them tied up outside because of theft or because they bark then go to Argos or go to the bank when you dont have your dog with you! Simple!!


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

I only take mine in pets at home. I would never have thought of taking them to argos.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think if you are with someone else, and carrying a young pup (under 16 weeks) as long as they are small and can fit under one arm, it should be allowed if you can't stay home with it blah blah.

We took ours around the Mall and into food shops when she was pup, but she was kept well away from all products, and we only got kicked out of one shop. Most customers and staff loved to say hi, so we always took a treat bag in, and some alcohol wash for peoples hands


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Americancockerxtoypoodle said:


> What I mean is if everybody is allowed to take their dogs into shops they wuld have to provide dog poo bins wether they have pooed inside or outside the shops! I wuld rather not do my shopping with people walking around with their little black sacks of stinky poos!! Its bad enough in an open field!!!
> 
> It just would not work allowing dogs into shops, and I cant understand why you would want to go shopping with your dogs??? If u worry about leaving them tied up outside because of theft or because they bark *then go to Argos or go to the bank when you dont have your dog with you! Simple!!*


I always take my dogs shopping with me every week. I cycle along by the river with them to the market. I never don't have them with me unless I'm at work, I even take them to the Dr's and they let them in  but the Chemist won't.


----------



## Americancockerxtoypoodle (Nov 17, 2010)

metaldog said:


> Who asked for shops to provide waste bins?
> 
> Who said we should let dogs in shops to poop everywhere?
> 
> Dogs are just happy to be with their owner so they like shopping, unlike men who would rather be down the pub/watching football. :lol:


If a high number of people take their dogs into shops, the dogs at some point will need to go to the toilet, not necessarily inside a shop. If your dog did this and u picked it up where wuld u put it? In the bins that arent doggy bins that are in town centres etc? that would absolutely stink!!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a bit of a row with my bank about this cos HSBC have never said anything when I take Mia in but Natwest wouldn't let me. They said it was because other customers may be allergic. I pointed out that they let guide dogs in but they wouldn't budge.

Reminds me of a joke....bloke goes into a bar with his dog and barmaid says ....'sorry you can't bring that in cos we don't allow dogs unless they are guide dogs'.........man says .....'but she is a guide dog'....barmaid says .....'she can't be, they are always labradors'.....man says .......' so, what have they given me then?.........:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

My mom wants us to take our pup into the grocery store to show her coworkers but Im terrified at the idea incase people get upset. I also dont like people who instill rules and keep repeating themselves.

Like

Miss you cant have that dog in here

Ok lemme just go out

Miss you cant have that dog in here

OK Im just

Miss you cant have that dog in here

You get the idea they sound like broken records, Ive had a few where you cant get a word in edge wise.

Shops Ill be taking the puppy into will be petshops and any petshop that doesnt allow pets I wont use 

I know in my old town there was my favourite shop and there was always a little westie in there.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> My mom wants us to take our pup into the grocery store to show her coworkers but Im terrified at the idea incase people get upset. I also dont like people who instill rules and keep repeating themselves.
> 
> Like
> 
> ...


Yes I know what you mean & that was what annoyed me, he just kept repeating the same thing like he was reading from a script and he wouldn't answer my questions. If he could have given me a reason why after 20 years it was suddenly unhygienic for the dogs to go into the store I would happily leave them outside. I'm not shopping there anymore because he wouldn't answer my questions, not because no dogs are allowed.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I always take my dogs shopping with me every week. I cycle along by the river with them to the market. I never don't have them with me unless I'm at work, I even take them to the Dr's and they let them in  but the Chemist won't.


They let you in to a Doctors surgery with dogs? That's nuts!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Americancockerxtoypoodle said:


> If a high number of people take their dogs into shops, the dogs at some point will need to go to the toilet, not necessarily inside a shop. If your dog did this and u picked it up where wuld u put it? In the bins that arent doggy bins that are in town centres etc? that would absolutely stink!!


All the bins where I live are for both normal and dog waste, even the ones in the city centre. There's loads of apartments so many dogs live in the centre of Nottingham. There's a sign on every bin to tell people this  It doesn't stink any more than rotting hamburgers/nappies etc...


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

shibby said:


> They let you in to a Doctors surgery with dogs? That's nuts!


My Dr says there are no diseases we can catch off dogs so there's no reason not to let them in....more likely to get something from all the sick people there :lol:


----------



## Americancockerxtoypoodle (Nov 17, 2010)

metaldog said:


> All the bins where I live are for both normal and dog waste, even the ones in the city centre. There's loads of apartments so many dogs live in the centre of Nottingham. There's a sign on every bin to tell people this  It doesn't stink any more than rotting hamburgers/nappies etc...


This may not be the case elsewhere, and this is presuming that people actually pick it up! It sounds like where you live dogs in shops works ok for your dogs maybe as u say they wuld never cock their legs and just stand by you etc, but this cannot be said for every tom dick and harry taking their dogs into shops!!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metaldog said:


> My Dr says there are no diseases we can catch off dogs so there's no reason not to let them in....more likely to get something from all the sick people there :lol:


 I was thinking more about people with asthma and issues re. the dogs dander etc.? A doctors surgery is one of the places I really would have thought it would be strictly no dogs :confused1:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I only take my dogs into petshops 

Your dogs may be very well behaved, but if a customer saw you in the shop with your dogs and felt it was acceptable, they may take their dogs with them the next time. 

They would soon start to encounter dogs that don't behave appropriately.
So i think he was within his rights to ask you to leave. 

I work in a pet shop and i'm suprised how many customers don't agree with the fact that we let dogs in.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> My mom wants us to take our pup into the grocery store to show her coworkers but Im terrified at the idea incase people get upset. I also dont like people who instill rules and keep repeating themselves.
> 
> Like
> 
> ...


That reminds me of the time I was using my camcorder in Gracelands. Female security guard came along:

You can't use that here, ma'am

But I'm only taking stills

You can't use that here, ma'am

But it takes stills as well. I don't have another camera

You can't use that here, ma'am

Elvis wouldn't have minded

(little grin this time) You can't use that here, ma'am

On the subject of shops though, can you imagine if I took my two into a clothes shop? Absolutely everything would be covered in slobber!:001_smile:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Terrier Fan said:


> I only take my dogs into petshops
> 
> Your dogs may be very well behaved, but if a customer saw you in the shop with your dogs and felt it was acceptable, they may take their dogs with them the next time.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use a pet shop that did not allow dogs in. They will be telling us we can't take them in the vets next:001_smile:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> That reminds me of the time I was using my camcorder in Gracelands. Female security guard came along:
> 
> You can't use that here, ma'am
> 
> ...


:lol: at your Elvis comment 

But isn't that what washing machines are for?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

metaldog said:


> :lol: at your Elvis comment
> 
> But isn't that what washing machines are for?


I can just see the youngsters in Miss Selfridge saying, oh, yeah I'll pay £50 for that top but you'll have to wash it first!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I can just see the youngsters in Miss Selfridge saying, oh, yeah I'll pay £50 for that top but you'll have to wash it first!


You shop in Miss Selfridge? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

metaldog said:


> You shop in Miss Selfridge? :tongue_smilie:


Now that would be silly. I said the _youngsters_:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Just for the record - all Lush cosmetic shops will happily let your dog in  and often encourage it

Em
xx


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Just for the record - all Lush cosmetic shops will happily let your dog in  and often encourage it
> 
> Em
> xx


I think our dogs would be non-stop sneezing with the smell


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

shibby said:


> I think our dogs would be non-stop sneezing with the smell


awwwwww 

our local one has been brilliant to bumby - they went to a big fuss last summer because we'd walked into town and he wanted a drink. I just mentioned it to them whilst we were in there and they dashed off to get him a bowl of water 

Since then they've had one in the door all through the summer :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

shibby said:


> I was thinking more about people with asthma and issues re. the dogs dander etc.? A doctors surgery is one of the places I really would have thought it would be strictly no dogs :confused1:


The only dogs allowed in my doctors are assistance dogs

Didn't know they let them in Lush but I think the only one near me is in a big shopping centre that doesn't allow dogs in


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

my dog is in and out of shops with me but argos and my OUTDOOR shopping have both band me from taking her in/through but she goes in all of the shops with me, (food shopping she gos to my nans) she never touches with out permission if i stop she sits
anyway argos and the shoping centre both band her but won't give me a good reason argos said something about walking mud into the shop (middle of winter, people in boots and the dog without the chunks of mud on her shoes is the one walking mud into the store???) and the shoping centre said i had 15 min to leave the premises or they would call the police, thats it no real reason! (that day she was in the shopping centre to be in the family photo we were having done)

but i like shopping with her and i don't like leaving her at home because she has a colappsing trachea and it won't relax on it's own most times and i have sezuires and she has showen she knows when i'm going to have one and if i'm in town she makes me sit or if i'm near the shoe shop who love her she pull me there because she knows they will help me


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> The only dogs allowed in my doctors are assistance dogs
> 
> Didn't know they let them in Lush but I think the only one near me is in a big shopping centre that doesn't allow dogs in


Aye that'd be a no no then 

Waterstones they let him go in and the bank too but otherwise I shop online :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Waterstones really? I go in there a lot might ask next time


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

95% of shops in my local town allow dogs. There isn't poo everywhere, it doesn't stink, as far as I'm aware noone has died from anaphylactic shock due a dog allergy, clothes in the clothes shops are not covered in hair and slobber and I have yet to see a dog phobic having a panic attack in the street. It's not the unmitigated shopping disaster some comments on this thread insist it must be. 

Oscar LOVES coming shopping with us, he gets to spend time with us and gets lots of fuss and attention.

People are more unhygienic for people than dogs, yet we let bloody people in everywhere!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Waterstones really? I go in there a lot might ask next time


Not sure if it's just this one though maybe. Think as well there's going to be a bit of breedism going on as Bumble I can just pick up 

Got to love double standards....

Em
xx


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

I relly find it hard to believe that there is a 'town' in which 95% of the shops allow people to walk round with their dogs.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

morsel said:


> I relly find it hard to believe that there is a 'town' in which 95% of the shops allow people to walk round with their dogs.


Yup, everywhere apart from Boots and Booths and a handful of cafes and maybe 1 or 2 pubs, oh and Fat Face. 95% may be a little much. 80% maybe. The overwhelming majority anyway.

I love being called a lier. Makes my day.


----------



## JoinTheChase (Mar 20, 2011)

Since Pup walking for Guide Dogs, I've had some interesting experiences. Most places are no problem at all, and adore having the dog there, especially when they're little and have to be carried. No one gets angry at a 7 week old puppy.

Some places have been unaware it's a Guide Dog, but have been fine when I've said so. 

There have been 2 places that have refused him (technically not illegal, because the law only covers disabled people using whatever means to access the store, and I'm not disabled, but if the pups can't learn, they could fail... anyway...) and one of them, I'd actually been to before, and yet this time they refused. I haven't been back to either place. If it was a pet, and they said no dogs, I could understand, but it's a Guide Dog in every way, except the harness lol.

I do wish more places let dogs in. That said, I would fully support them if they came down really hard on dogs whose behaviour was unacceptable. 

I totally agree that children are worse. Everyone I know who would take their dog in a shop, it's completely trained and wouldn't have accidents, but you wouldn't believe the number of children who wet themselves all over the floor when I worked at woolworth


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> The only dogs allowed in my doctors are assistance dogs


Same here...


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> 95% of shops in my local town allow dogs. There isn't poo everywhere, it doesn't stink, as far as I'm aware noone has died from anaphylactic shock due a dog allergy, clothes in the clothes shops are not covered in hair and slobber and I have yet to see a dog phobic having a panic attack in the street. It's not the unmitigated shopping disaster some comments on this thread insist it must be.
> 
> Oscar LOVES coming shopping with us, he gets to spend time with us and gets lots of fuss and attention.
> 
> People are more unhygienic for people than dogs, yet we let bloody people in everywhere!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yay for the voice of reason


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> 95% of shops in my local town allow dogs. There isn't poo everywhere, it doesn't stink, as far as I'm aware noone has died from anaphylactic shock due a dog allergy, clothes in the clothes shops are not covered in hair and slobber and I have yet to see a dog phobic having a panic attack in the street. It's not the unmitigated shopping disaster some comments on this thread insist it must be.
> 
> Oscar LOVES coming shopping with us, he gets to spend time with us and gets lots of fuss and attention.
> 
> People are more unhygienic for people than dogs, yet we let bloody people in everywhere!


You mean there hasn't been a mass outbreak of the black death?  I would love to live there


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> People are more unhygienic for people than dogs, yet we let bloody people in everywhere!


so true in the town i live in


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> Yup, everywhere apart from Boots and Booths and a handful of cafes and maybe 1 or 2 pubs, oh and Fat Face. 95% may be a little much. 80% maybe. The overwhelming majority anyway.
> 
> I love being called a lier. Makes my day.


I said hard to believe, not liar. Maybe, they make an exception for you. Maybe it's your confidence or something about your approach that makes it hard for them to refuse, whereby they might prefer you didn't take your dog in. I would think that if all the dog owners that visit and reside in a town in Cumbria, took their dogs in to the clothes shops, there would be an issue with hairs and such like.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> 95% of shops in my local town allow dogs. There isn't poo everywhere, it doesn't stink, as far as I'm aware noone has died from anaphylactic shock due a dog allergy, clothes in the clothes shops are not covered in hair and slobber and I have yet to see a dog phobic having a panic attack in the street. It's not the unmitigated shopping disaster some comments on this thread insist it must be.
> 
> Oscar LOVES coming shopping with us, he gets to spend time with us and gets lots of fuss and attention.
> 
> People are more unhygienic for people than dogs, yet we let bloody people in everywhere!


I couldn't see it working in my city... At all :


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

wow I never thought of taking marley in to shops I assumed because there were signs saying no dogs allowed that it ment no dogs allowed? Just like when it says no food or drink I dont walk around eating and drinking.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But not all shops have those signs some are happy to let them in


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> You mean there hasn't been a mass outbreak of the black death?  I would love to live there


I'm moving there tomorrow :lol:

In my town I can take them in:
Shoezone
The perfume shop
the card shop
2 out of three butchers
the chippy
The Pizza shop
The Chinese
the other shoe shop
all the charity shops except the Sally Army because of the cafe
Select
Argos (for 20 years until today)
Peacocks
BonMarche (not that I shop there normally but I needed gloves one day)
Dorothy Perkins
Halifax Bank
The pet shop
The jewellers
The fruit and Veg shop
The paper shop
The florist (she's got a lovely GSD)
The hairdressers (they've got a lovely terrier mix, Barney)
The Nail Salon
_*edit
All DIY stores
Garden Centres_

Generally I take them in all shops unless it is a supermarket/bakers or I'm told not to.

My town doesn't stink and we've got no Black death or anaphylactic shock either.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

morsel said:


> I said hard to believe, not liar. Maybe, they make an exception for you. Maybe it's your confidence or something about your approach that makes it hard for them to refuse, whereby they might prefer you didn't take your dog in. I would think that if all the dog owners that visit and reside in a town in Cumbria, took their dogs in to the clothes shops, there would be an issue with hairs and such like.


maybe werehorse is really a werewolf lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> But not all shops have those signs some are happy to let them in


Yep! If they don't have the signs, Marley, it's always worth an ask at least!

Em
xx


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

morsel said:


> I said hard to believe, not liar. Maybe, they make an exception for you. Maybe it's your confidence or something about your approach that makes it hard for them to refuse, whereby they might prefer you didn't take your dog in. I would think that if all the dog owners that visit and reside in a town in Cumbria, took their dogs in to the clothes shops, there would be an issue with hairs and such like.


No seriously I am not making it up. We don't take him in places he's not allowed, it's not just us. Many of the B&Bs and hotels are dog-friendly too so there are a lot of dogs here. And yet I don't see shop owners frantically dusting dog hairs off the clothes on display.

I find it so strange that people can be so against the idea of dogs in shops when once or twice a week I am in town and see no problems caused by it whatsoever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Green Ginger Shopping Arcade - Boutique in Tynemouth, North Tyneside - NewcastleGateshead

Also, everywhere in there is dog friendly, the sign outside says 'this building is dog friendly - all are welcome here' 

Em
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ask first a lot of the shops I take him into have their owners dogs there and are happy to give him attention.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Green Ginger Shopping Arcade - Boutique in Tynemouth, North Tyneside - NewcastleGateshead
> 
> Also, everywhere in there is dog friendly, the sign outside says 'this building is dog friendly - all are welcome here'
> 
> ...


Like it, that's the way forward 

If more of us took our dogs shopping and told shop keepers we won't shop there if we can't bring our well behaved dogs in with us then they would have to get more like it is in Tynemouth


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Green Ginger Shopping Arcade - Boutique in Tynemouth, North Tyneside - NewcastleGateshead
> 
> Also, everywhere in there is dog friendly, the sign outside says 'this building is dog friendly - all are welcome here'
> 
> ...


It's not an everyday shopping centre though, it's one of those hippyfide places by the looks and sound of it.:001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

metaldog said:


> Like it, that's the way forward
> 
> If more of us took our dogs shopping and told shop keepers we won't shop there if we can't bring our well behaved dogs in with us then they would have to get more like it is in Tynemouth


yep 



morsel said:


> It's not an everyday shopping centre though, it's one of those hippyfide places by the looks and sound of it.:001_smile:


Tis indeed, it's got quite an eclectic mix though actually. Couple of normal shoe shops, a card shop and such like

Em
xx


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> No seriously I am not making it up. We don't take him in places he's not allowed, it's not just us. Many of the B&Bs and hotels are dog-friendly too so there are a lot of dogs here. And yet I don't see shop owners frantically dusting dog hairs off the clothes on display.
> 
> I find it so strange that people can be so against the idea of dogs in shops when once or twice a week I am in town and see no problems caused by it whatsoever.


I can confirm that Keswick like most towns in the Lake district is very dog friendly.When I first got Craven he used to get over excited when he met another dog.I took him to Keswick in the summer and took him in and out of shops where virtually every other person had a dog,he soon got over his excitement as there were too many dogs.:lol:
I visit the town often because of this and with a bit of luck will be spending a few days there next week.
Most of the clothes shops are outdoor clothes shops,but if they didn't let dogs in they would not get as many customers.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Yep! If they don't have the signs, Marley, it's always worth an ask at least!
> 
> Em
> xx


I dont take marley shopping he wouldn't help in the slightest lol I need both my hands for carrying bags and holding a lead would just hinder the amount of shopping i could carry  maybe i could attach some kind of cart to him and then he could pull the shoping along for me, a bit like one of them granny trolley things :lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> No seriously I am not making it up. We don't take him in places he's not allowed, it's not just us. Many of the B&Bs and hotels are dog-friendly too so there are a lot of dogs here. And yet I don't see shop owners frantically dusting dog hairs off the clothes on display.
> 
> I find it so strange that people can be so against the idea of dogs in shops when once or twice a week I am in town and see no problems caused by it whatsoever.


How big is your town though? Is it a tourist town? Which could explain why they're more laid back about it, perhaps? I can't imagine it being feasible in a city centre with hundreds, often thousands of shoppers. Though I don't know why you'd want to take your dog clothes shopping and there's bound to be hair on the clothes if dogs are regularly entering the store. It would be a bit like a Balls of Steel episode trying to get your dog in to a shop here


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> I dont take marley shopping he wouldn't help in the slightest lol I need both my hands for carrying bags and holding a lead would just hinder the amount of shopping i could carry  maybe i could attach some kind of cart to him and then he could pull the shoping along for me, a bit like one of them granny trolley things :lol:


He could help carry with Doggy Rucksack and I use Hands Free Dog Leads so I can carry more shopping 

I am a Granny and I have one of those trolleys :lol: :lol:



newfiesmum said:


> Now that would be silly. I said the _youngsters_:


Sorry I thought you meant after your dogs had slobbered all over the clothes in Miss Selfridge


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't even take them in the garden centre round here.  It's not the likes of us and our dogs that would be a nuisance but I should think there are many stupid owners who've already set a bad example and that's why all dogs are now banned.


----------

